# Tim Thomas shuns Suns to join Clippers



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Guess, there went that idea...


link 



> Turns out, Tim Thomas wasn't as taken with the Suns as he claimed he was.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I had a feeling he wouldn't take less money to stay, the hell with him. He needed that money, after he was sued for child support by his mistress.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Imagine that - Tim Thomas goes for the team who offers the most money. The shock. The absolute _shock_.

I normally don't fault players who take the most money they can get. Who can blame them really? But guys like Tim Thomas, Jerome James, Michael Olowokandi, Mark Blount...guys who only bring it when they realize they have bills to pay...those guys are just lowlifes.

Don't worry Suns fans, now you can watch him dog it in Los Angeles while sugar plums and dollar bills dance through his head in the middle of a game. We won't be seeing 2006 playoffs Tim Thomas until around 2010.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kitty said:


> I had a feeling he wouldn't take less money to stay, the hell with him. He needed that money, after he was sued for child support by his mistress.



I wasn't sure whether he would or not come back. I had no idea Clips were on his radar though. Maybe he'll revert back to his old ways


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

hmm. interesting playoff stories are brewing...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shocker to Clipper fans. Never expected this to happen.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

You can take this two ways:

1. Sarver is a cheapass. 
He did not want to sign Tim Thomas, Joe Johnson, or shell out for draft picks. On the national level, Sarver is not looking good right now. Even though we got Boris for JJ, many think Diaw's success was pure luck. As the article says, this is the second straight year where we did not resign a key free agent. This would have never happend if the Colanglos were still running things.

2. Tim Thomas is an ***.
TT used us to showcase his talents and then took the best offer he could find. Now that he has a 4 year deal, he will revert to his lazy ways.


If Tim Thomas comes to play next season with the same intensity he did durring the playoffs, the suns are in trouble. If TT dogs it until 2010 like the poster aboved suggested, the Suns come out winners. We will see.

So now we have:

Nash/
Bell/Barbosa
Marion/Jones
Amare
KT/Diaw

We really need another backup PG and another bench impact player if we want a shot at the finals. If we fail to secure any new worthy free agents Barbosa and Jones will have to step up BIG TIME.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Weasel said:


> Shocker to Clipper fans. Never expected this to happen.



Since we were gonna sign him fairly cheap I wasn't gonna be worried, but I would be worried if it was a deal like this.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I preffered him over Vladi and now Clips got him and I'm happy. Ouch for the Suns though, trading picks to shed salary to sign him, might go after Vladi who IMO will be a much better fit.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Lukasbmw said:


> You can take this two ways:
> 
> 1. Sarver is a cheapass.
> He did not want to sign Tim Thomas, Joe Johnson, or shell out for draft picks. On the national level, Sarver is not looking good right now. Even though we got Boris for JJ, many think Diaw's success was pure luck. As the article says, this is the second straight year where we did not resign a key free agent. This would have never happend if the Colanglos were still running things.
> ...



We cleared up room and contacted him probably today. Had nothing to do with with Sarver. Just he wanted more money and probably wanted to be in LA.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Double the offer, eh. I'd do the same. Go for the money.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

qrich1fan said:


> I preffered him over Vladi and now Clips got him and I'm happy. Ouch for the Suns though, trading picks to shed salary to sign him, might go after Vladi who IMO will be a much better fit.



Even though, we cleared up room, I don't think it was totally for him. None of the guys we wanted were there so, we thought it'd best to move out of the draft and save/gain money. It was also a good chance to just clear up room either way, and sign someone else. I don't think we'd have enough to sign Vladi though.


----------



## Jammin (Jul 3, 2005)

Who are we going to sign now? We need to sign Diaw to an extention, but we still DESPERATLY need backups.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

The guy is a bozo if he thinks he's going to play better in LA than he did in Phoenix. TT and his numbers were a product of the system. Unfortunately for him, the Clippers don't have Steve Nash and they don't run. Have fun sitting in half court sets and forcing shots, Tim.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jammin said:


> Who are we going to sign now? We need to sign Diaw to an extention, but we still DESPERATLY need backups.


Trading those picks doesn't look so smart after all.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

TM said:


> Trading those picks doesn't look so smart after all.



As I said, we didn't just do it for him. We wanted to clear up some room to add others as well or sign someone else if he didn't resign.

I'm really indifferent to this though. We'll just have to look elsewhere, that is all.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

This is a big mistake. He is worth $7M a yr.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

TM said:


> The guy is a bozo if he thinks he's going to play better in LA than he did in Phoenix. TT and his numbers were a product of the system. Unfortunately for him, the Clippers don't have Steve Nash and they don't run. Have fun sitting in half court sets and forcing shots, Tim.


Clipper fan here ... I am shocked. I don't know enough about his history in the League to have a real opinion. He did look good coming off the bench in the 2006 Playoffs.

BUT ... this will be an entirely new game for him. Dunleavy's use of his bench is questionable and it doesn't matter whether or not his game is on. It will require MUCH patience on his part. Our guys DO like to run, but ...

It DOES say a lot when a veteran player is willing to come to play for the CLIPPERS, even if they are in LA and for more money. I guess Cuttino has started something. From that perspective, I am very happy.

What next from Dunleavy??????


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I actually thought TT would change his ways.......what a ****er.
I hope he rots over in Clip land.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Our guys DO like to run, but ...


Eveybody likes to run. Too bad nobody runs like Phoenix.

Run more, score more. Run more, use more players. Too bad for TT the Clippers don't do those things as much as Phoenix.


----------



## travel_monkeys (Feb 22, 2006)

The Suns are better off. NEVER trust a player who suddenly becomes a world-beater in his contract year. Tim Thomas is a nice player but he's not the star he played like down the stretch last year. I think if the Suns give Thomas' minutes to James Jones they don't lose much in shooting and they gain something in rebounding.
Although they probably need to add another shooter to address depth, especially if House leaves. Vlad Radmanovich seems like a near-perfect replacement.


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Suns dont need shooters as much as they need a 6-10 or higher guy to bolster the paint. TT isnt a great defender but at least hes something and can play great offense.

Also a back up point.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

TM said:


> The guy is a bozo if he thinks he's going to play better in LA than he did in Phoenix. TT and his numbers were a product of the system. Unfortunately for him, the Clippers don't have Steve Nash and they don't run. Have fun sitting in half court sets and forcing shots, Tim.


Wow you never heard of Shaun LIvingston. Thomas will be getting all the looks he can handle, especially with Brand down in the post getting doubled and tripled.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

TM said:


> Eveybody likes to run. Too bad nobody runs like Phoenix.
> 
> Run more, score more. Run more, use more players. Too bad for TT the Clippers don't do those things as much as Phoenix.


Thats not what our playoff series showed. One word for your suns "fortunate".


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Thats not what our playoff series showed. *One word for your suns "fortunate". *



yeah, just think we won and Amare and Kurt Thomas didn't play. The same could said for you guys. So, I wouldn't go there. And besides, we earned that.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dr.Seuss said:


> I actually thought TT would change his ways.......what a ****er.
> I hope he rots over in Clip land.


I hate to say I told you so but...

<a href="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=267109">Tim Thomas doesn't care about the money</a>


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I hate to say I told you so but...
> 
> <a href="http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=267109">Tim Thomas doesn't care about the money</a>



You should say it to Tempe85 then, not Dr.Seuss. They are not the same person


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Bad decision by Tim Thomas, his game suited the Suns style well.

I doubt we will see TT playing as good for the Clippers especially since they aren't exactly a championship contender and him not playing for a new contract.

On to better things for the Suns, Speedy Claxton, Bobby Jackson, Lindsey Hunter, Lorenzen Wrigth, Jumaine Jones are probably players we are looking at. Claxton for around the MLE and the others for near the minimum.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Thats not what our playoff series showed. One word for your suns "fortunate".


Fortunate you could have a close series without Amare and KT.

Anyway signing Tim Thomas is just a response to losing Radmanovic anyway. We need a guard or center more than Thomas who wouldn't have gotten that much playing time anymore with Amare and KT back.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amareca said:


> Bad decision by Tim Thomas, his game suited the Suns style well.
> 
> I doubt we will see TT playing as good for the Clippers especially since they aren't exactly a championship contender and him not playing for a new contract.
> 
> On to better things for the Suns, Speedy Claxton, Bobby Jackson, Lindsey Hunter, Lorenzen Wrigth, Jumaine Jones are probably players we are looking at. Claxton for around the MLE and the others for near the minimum.



I hope we look at Claxton and Hunter. I don't want Jackson, he'll just get hurt and take bad shots. I think we're set to where we don't need Wright. He's horrible also too.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Fortunate you could have a close series without Amare and KT.
> 
> Anyway signing Tim Thomas is just a response to losing Radmanovic anyway. We need a guard or center more than Thomas who wouldn't have gotten that much playing time anymore with Amare and KT back.


Give me a break. I dont want to rehash this, but if Amare is playing that means Diaw wouldn't have been. YOu wouldn't have been that much better of a team. Yeah KT is really a major factor, EB would have destroyed him as well. Diaw was key for your team, but alas you live on memories of an Amare that we will unfortunately never see again.

We were the better team in that series, but fortunatly for you guys you pulled it out. So yes you did deserve it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

THE'clip'SHOW said:


> Give me a break. I dont want to rehash this, but if Amare is playing that means Diaw wouldn't have been. YOu wouldn't have been that much better of a team. Yeah KT is really a major factor, EB would have destroyed him as well. Diaw was key for your team, but alas you live on memories of an Amare that we will unfortunately never see again.
> 
> We were the better team in that series, but fortunatly for you guys you pulled it out. So yes you did deserve it.


We would have had Nash/Bell/Marion/Diaw/Amare out there. Diaw may have been at C too. Even if he was on the bench, he would've come in eventually. Not like Thomas can stay out there forever.

Better team always win in 7 game series, you guys couldn't get it done.

Yeah, I love how the first thing that comes to people's minds is Amare not coming back to what he once was, and by doing so, it's probably your hope that he doesn't so it helps your Clips in someway. Although, it didn't this past yr during the regular season or playoffs. He still can be a great player in this league, he's been working on that shot just outside the paint for awhile now. He can still lay it up, or still dunkit. Maybe not as explosive but still be effective enough to go far. We did without him.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dissonance19 said:


> You should say it to Tempe85 then, not Dr.Seuss. They are not the same person.


I didn't mean for it to sound like I was replying to one person... it's just that I've been a NBA fan so long to realize when someone is just giving lip service. It was obvious when Dice said he was staying in Phoenix and the same thing was obvious with Thomas.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

He gave so much to the Suns during the playoffs, at least he's going to a good team.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

LOL. Good One TT. I thought you were a great character and you helped us so much in the playoffs, and for that i thank you. Maybe its because i am slightly bitter, but TT will not play how he did in PHX for the Clippers. During his run with the Suns, TT played some bad games he is one of those players that just shoots and everyone knows in PHX you get alot of open looks. Oh well, lets see what the Suns do now, maybe Matt Harpringnot sure who else out of the free agents.

Found this Image lol. Couldn't work out how i make it show in my post. lol

http://img80.imageshack.us/img80/3848/liarliar11ht.jpg


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Ok, first of all everybody should maybe lay off Tim Thomas. Anybody reading this that would turn down a 24 million dollar contract?? Probably not, it's hard to fault a guy for taking a contract that'll pay him twice what we were giving him.

We now need (IMO) a backup PG, athletic wing, another shooter. I'm still pissed that we traded our two picks away, I don't believe them they there was nobody there that could help us. With the style we play we need some athletes and another point guard. Both were available when we picked (Marcus Williams, Hassan Adams, Ager, Rodriguez, Rondo, and Farmer) are all players who could contribute. Trading the picks (especially #27) was about money and hopefully it won't come back to bite us in the ***.

I think we have just as big of a need for an athletic wing as we do for a backup point. We need another player who can run and finish like Marion; another guy who can defend several spots (Hassan Adams). 

I saw somebody mention Vladi, he's too expensive I also think he's overrated. Speedy Claxton would be a nice fit.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Does TT want more money? man the NBA is full of overpaid players. 24 million is heaps. 12 million is plenty. Even 1-2 million a year is being generous to any nba player. Its ridiculously inflated (the contracts and earnings of players). 

You may be gifted as an athlete, but come on. How did the NBA, and other pro sports get so low? shaq 20 million - you're great, but whats wrong with say 5 million a year? do you need to feed your family with lamborghinis and diamonds? Same goes for everyone else. 1-2 million a year is ****loads. Give players 1-5 mill a yr, and give the rest to charity why don't you?

End of my rant, but its true - thinking about the money first when you already have a fortune (like TT's 15 mill a yr contract from NYK). Its sad. Goodluck for TT, no diss on him. Sports players shouldn't be earning 10-20 mill a yr in the first place....

Does anyone agree or am I the only one here? Make your voice heard about this issue, its serious...


----------



## 08bryant24 (Jun 28, 2006)

good trade for the clippers


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

bircan said:


> Does TT want more money? man the NBA is full of overpaid players. 24 million is heaps. 12 million is plenty. Even 1-2 million a year is being generous to any nba player. Its ridiculously inflated (the contracts and earnings of players).
> 
> You may be gifted as an athlete, but come on. How did the NBA, and other pro sports get so low? shaq 20 million - you're great, but whats wrong with say 5 million a year? do you need to feed your family with lamborghinis and diamonds? Same goes for everyone else. 1-2 million a year is ****loads. Give players 1-5 mill a yr, and give the rest to charity why don't you?
> 
> ...



maybe in a perfect world, where everyone is nice or everything is convenient..

contracts are also a way to secure being in the NBA, one million dollar contract, as big as that sounds for any normal people, in the NBA, teams can and will waive you just like that. It influences trades as well, a $24 Million dollar contract over 4 years is very tradable and attractive to many teams, so in turn Thomas' value is slightly amplified by his contract.... so will the $12 Million/3 Yr deal, even better, but what he did in the playoffs, it was bound for a team to offer twice that.

For the Suns, you just move on... the Suns was a better team with Kurt Thomas anyways (first 2/3 of the season), and for the clippers... you want TT to produce the same thing he did for the Suns... Im sceptical with that.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

All my hope for some reason has decreased....


----------



## Backpackin (Aug 11, 2005)

Definitely should have kept those draft picks; to pass up Marcus Williams for a Tim Thomas hope was ridiculous. Also, to say Tim Thomas would not have gotten much playing time with KT coming back is ridiculous, anyone can see KT is a fish out of water playing with the rest of the Suns while TT was a perfect fit. TT should have gotten a 20 million dollar offer from the Suns and KT should have been traded to make up for it. Without KT on the cap, TT, Marcus Williams and the 27 pick could have been afforded. Oh well.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Backpackin said:


> Definitely should have kept those draft picks; to pass up Marcus Williams for a Tim Thomas hope was ridiculous. Also, to say Tim Thomas would not have gotten much playing time with KT coming back is ridiculous, anyone can see KT is a fish out of water playing with the rest of the Suns while TT was a perfect fit. TT should have gotten a 20 million dollar offer from the Suns and KT should have been traded to make up for it. Without KT on the cap, TT, Marcus Williams and the 27 pick could have been afforded. Oh well.


This shows me that you have no idea what impact Kurt Thomas had on the Suns when he was in there. When your team goes from having the #2 defense in the nba for the first half of the season (based on defensive FG%) to the #15 defense in the NBA, that means you were playing like a worst-5 defensive team in the second half of the season. Without Kurt, they go from top 5 to bottom 5. Fish out of water my ***. Sure, maybe he doesn't run like Diaw or dunk like Marion. He still has a huge impact on the game defensively and rebounding. With him, the Suns were #1 in blocked shots. Without him, bottom five. Kurt keeps his man out of the paint and forces them to take tougher shots from outside the lane. Plus, the Suns' quick double teams get even quicker. Kurt Thomas was picked up for the playoffs, and he helps cover up the only huge weaknesses that the Suns have: Rebounding and interior defense. 

Trade Kurt to sign TT? HEEEEEEEEEELL NO. You're basically saying, "Trade Kurt so you have the ability to overpay Tim Thomas, one of the worst defenders in the NBA." A lot of teams passed on Marcus Williams, due to his character and body issues. The Suns have possibly 3 firsts next year (with Atlanta's if it's not top 3) and two seconds, in a very deep draft. I'm confident they'll get some big man help at that time and then be able to part with Kurt Thomas. To trade him now would be stupid and would hurt their shot at the title.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I agree that Kurt Thomas will make the loss of Tim Thomas bearable. However, you don't sell draft picks. It made me mad at the time and it still irks me. We need cheap depth, there is no better place to find it then the draft. At least we got a first rounder for #21 but we simply gave #27 up for cash and that is a poor decision. There was plenty of talent that could be developed in this draft. 

Just because you want to win now, doesn't mean you ignore the future. Do I have to remind anyone that both Finely and Josh Howard were low first round picks?


----------



## montalban (Jun 27, 2004)

Preacher said:


> I agree that Kurt Thomas will make the loss of Tim Thomas bearable. However, you don't sell draft picks. It made me mad at the time and it still irks me. We need cheap depth, there is no better place to find it then the draft. At least we got a first rounder for #21 but we simply gave #27 up for cash and that is a poor decision. There was plenty of talent that could be developed in this draft.
> 
> Just because you want to win now, doesn't mean you ignore the future. Do I have to remind anyone that both Finely and Josh Howard were low first round picks?


I agree with that completely; I'm okay with dealing the 21st pick; getting a 1st rounder in a stronger draft next year plus Grant's contract off the books was a good trade. But selling pick 27 is pretty much inexcusable; if saving on the luxury tax was the only motivation for the deal, all they had to do was draft a Euro like Rodriguez and keep him in Europe for another season. I dunno, it just shows once again that while their might be plenty of people in the organization for whom winning is the top priority, for the man at the top, all that really matters is the dollar signs.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Preacher said:


> I agree that Kurt Thomas will make the loss of Tim Thomas bearable. However, you don't sell draft picks. It made me mad at the time and it still irks me. We need cheap depth, there is no better place to find it then the draft. At least we got a first rounder for #21 but we simply gave #27 up for cash and that is a poor decision. There was plenty of talent that could be developed in this draft.
> 
> Just because you want to win now, doesn't mean you ignore the future. Do I have to remind anyone that both Finely and Josh Howard were low first round picks?


I thought the Suns should have stuck with Rondo, and have been vocal about that. I was dissapointed in the outcome on draft night, but I can see why they did it. Rondo would take years to develop his outside shot (if it ever came around), and the Suns don't have that kind of time when they want to win now. Yes, a Josh Howard was found late...but the Suns didn't see any Josh Howard's out there at #27, otherwise they'd have drafted one. They still have 5 draft picks next year, so it's not like they completely threw the future out the window or anything. If they add a cheap veteran or two in the offseason this year and then two or three rookies next year in the draft, they still have plenty future. I will also remind you that the Spurs straight up handed us Leandro Barbosa a couple drafts ago, and their future isn't exactly looking horrible or anything. I definitely see you point, it's the same thing I'd been saying leading up to the draft (don't trade picks), but I don't think it's that bad now that it's happened. Whether I end up liking the moves depends on what kind of help they get this offseason.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

montalban said:


> I agree with that completely; I'm okay with dealing the 21st pick; getting a 1st rounder in a stronger draft next year plus Grant's contract off the books was a good trade. But selling pick 27 is pretty much inexcusable; if saving on the luxury tax was the only motivation for the deal, all they had to do was draft a Euro like Rodriguez and keep him in Europe for another season. I dunno, it just shows once again that while their might be plenty of people in the organization for whom winning is the top priority, for the man at the top, all that really matters is the dollar signs.


They got $3 million in cash. That's a positive $3.7 million swing in cash. This means they can go $1.5 million or so over the luxury tax threshhold if need be. People who criticize Sarver for being fiscal with the team simply do not understand the nature of investing your own money and answering to a group of investors. Maybe you don't like it, that's fine. But to tell him to act otherwise with his own money is senseless in my opinion. If we were playing NBA Owner out of *your* pocket I'm pretty sure you'd be singing a different tune.


----------

